# remington 3200 help



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

I just picked up a remington 3200 over under. When I shot it, the action immediatly opened up. Took 2 more shots and each time, the same result, the action would immediatly open about 1/2". I decided to put it away after that. Any help?


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't know about the remmy but I have a browning citori that does the same thing. Do some research on line. I wouldn't shoot it any more. Could be something as simple as a spring but most would recommennd a rebuild. I'm looking at having Midwest Gun works do mine. I'm guessing $300-400. Good luck.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

without looking at it I would guess the lock up assembly is worn or the pivot in the receiver is bent from flipping the barrels open to put shells in like some trap shooters do. when you close the barrels in the receiver does it lock up solid or is there enough play in it if you put across your leg and push down on the barrels will the barrels pop open ?


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

it feels solid to me, I can not force the action to open by pushing on barrels. There is some obvious wear on the reciever where the action locks over it. I sure hope I dont have a thousand dollar wall hanger here!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

interesting, where do you live ? im over here in Akron or if you are planning to go to the Medina gun show I have a table there every month I can look at it for you unless you have a Gunsmith close to you.


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm by old state park. Do you have a shop? Ill stop in.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yes im over here in springfield twp off of arlington road - address is 1342 Krumroy rd. Akron ohio 44306 if you want to gps it. im not here until after 5 pm during the week and here most weekends all day. monday and tuesday this week I will not be out here and this weekend Ill be at the Medina Gunshow- so after 6o Saturday and 5:00 sunday. give ma a call 234-788-7337 I can shoot out here so I can see what it is doing.


----------

